# paint pad kit improvement



## silderm (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello,

After three year working in this field of painting, casually I invented a improvement for paint pads, I have no intention of using this post for commercial purpose, but after i test it I found is cheap, usefull, and can save 30% of paint compared with other hardware

now is in international patent process, but I don't know who can seriously be interested for manufacture in United States.

Anyone have any idea where to contact?

I really appreciate your recomendation.

Best regards


Silder


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

China, nobody in the US can touch their pricing, lack of safety, complete disregard of proper disposal, and use of dangerous chemicals in their products. But hey, they're cheap....and we likes us some cheap stuff here.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Funny....after27+ years in the business the only thing I ever found a paint pad useful for was spreading floor poly on small areas and repairs. But if you market it to the HO's you'll probably make a million.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

You have no intentions of using it commercially but you applied for a patent?
I collect domain names for fun...


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Harry said:


> You have no intentions of using it commercially but you applied for a patent?
> I collect domain names for fun...



He just meant not using this particular post for commercial purposes ( advertising the product ) but rather information on manufacturing.

I have a feeling that a paint forum is the wrong place for this information in the first place.

:no:


----------



## silderm (Jun 27, 2011)

Ja ja, I mean, I am not trying to sell this improvemnt in this post, and of course, I also think to make some profits about this invention is not a bad idea.

exactly, i am trying to get an idea of manufacture for safely use.

about the cheap, yes, is for medium and small areas.

about the improvement was acepted for patent because there are a little theory about the manner of use the paint pad, that was not considered before.

for sure, thanks for your opinions because are welcome

best regards.


----------

